# Help, Questionable GSD @12 weeks



## Pitty21 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi! First time here. So i have a “assumed” GSD pup that is “assumed” 12 weeks. She is also supposed to be purebread (Mom CKC Dad AKC). Long story short, the couple we bought Meeka from won’t return calls or texts. Not sure what is true and what’s not. And it’s had me worried. This is what worries me:

1) Size is 11 pounds @ 12 weeks
2) Ears don’t even look like they’re able to stand 
3) shades of white on her paws and kind of chest 
4) curly tail 50% of the time

How old would you guess her age?
Are these ears normal being on the side like that?
Shades of white don’t seem to be typical?
Curly tail i hear mixed things about.

She’s very well behaved and very smart. But here’s Meeka!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What you have is an absolutely adorable pup. Age is tough to say but could be twelve weeks, does she have all of her puppy teeth?
GSD is doubtful, but she is cute. Does it matter?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She is adorable!Looks like maybe some husky mixed in there.She reminds me a lot of my girl Misty as a pup - the eyes,ears,and curly tail.The color looks GSD though.No matter,she's a bright eyed little fuzzball and did I mention adorable?Enjoy her!


----------



## Pitty21 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh she is absolutely adorable and fun. I guess I’m just trying to ask people that have experience with GSD. Her not being purebread is fine with me but I’d like to get an idea of what people think she might be asap for training and obedience purposes. Also i don’t want to expect a 75lbs GSD if I’m getting a 45lbs mixed something. 

Any ideas on what else she could be? And why? Thanks so much for the replies btw


----------



## Pitty21 (Feb 4, 2018)

Youngest photo i could get of her if this helps


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is an adorable pup and is going grow into a beautiful girl. She looks mixed, but perfectly healthy and that is what is important. Enjoy your baby and don't worry if she is purebred. Both of my dogs are mixes and they are awesome. I wouldn't trade them for the world.

Love her and train her. She will be the best dog you have ever had.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

To my untrianed eye, it seems she's prob less than 12... I'd guess closer to 10wks, but her coat looks more gown up, like that of a 16+wk pup. I mean, my pup's fur had long hairs, but mostly puppy fluff and looked disheveled and unkept (started looking nicer around 12wks). She didn't start getting her adult coat until 15wks

I wouldn't be surprised if she was actually around 16wks old. Fur just looks too much like adult fur

Her ears seem maybe lab-ish? I only had a lab so anything looks lab to me, haha

I've seen purebred GSDs with a curled tail, so I wouldn't go off that. White on the chest I THINK can be on a PB. The 2 dogs I've seen have had Aussie Shepherd mixed and that lead to a white chest

I'd just bet that she's probably going to be on the small side

Maybe when she's older some other traits may show better in build


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

shades of white can be found on purebred puppies, but yours does look like it has something else mixed in. Have fun with your puppy. There looks to be GSD in there, so training is your friend.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

She definitely doesn't look like purebred GSD.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Just when I think I've seen the cutest puppy ever....she is real cute. You can do a DNA test that's probably the best way to find out. Just work with what motivates the puppy in front you until you know more about her breed. Best advice I can think to give. Enjoy


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I'm very inexperienced but could she be a GSD mix with a reversed mask? Her eyes and lack of mask is what throws my untrained eye off.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To me: the first picture she looks 8 weeks, in the youngest picture more like 5 weeks old. She doesn't look purebred to me but she is a very good looking pup. Don't have GSD expectations for her. Take and enjoy her like she is.
If, after a few years, you still crave a GSD, you can go to a good, honest breeder but first get this little gal trained. Keep us posted. It is always exciting to see how they turn out. Have fun with her. I love her expression.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

White on a GSD's chest or paws is not unusual. Also, she has a reverse mask, which is a recessive trait in the breed. Hard to say without seeing her in person.

Here's Star as a pup - the white markings on her toes and chest faded as she got older. The link goes to Proven Hill's Banker of Altana, a well known American show line stud, who did extremely well in the breed ring, despite a huge white patch on his chest.

The second photo shows Tasha, one of my rescues (far right of photo). She had a reverse mask, very similar to your puppy's She lived to be 14.


Proven Hill's Banker of Altana


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see a GSD at all. I see a hound or a northern breed..

My male was 12# at 8 weeks. But it's not the size that makes me question the ancestry. It's the look in the head and face.

Yes, GSD's can have white on them.
Yes, GSD's start with floppy ears and they come up with age. Sometimes they stay soft due to cartilage thickness and strength.
Yes, their tails can curl to some extent. It's called a 'gay tail' but they will not curl like a husky or northern breed.

I would question the "CKC" portion of this program.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What does CKC stand for?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Canadian Kennel Club, hopefully. Could also be Continental Kennel Club.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I don't see a GSD at all. I see a hound or a northern breed..
> 
> My male was 12# at 8 weeks. But it's not the size that makes me question the ancestry. It's the look in the head and face.
> 
> ...


I hate that Continental uses CKC abbreviation. The Canadian Kennel Club should not have to be tarred with that brush all the time. 
I thought hound X when I first looked, I see no GSD at all. And she does look to be an older pup to me. Without knowing the breed it's tough to guess since small breeds tend to mature much faster.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sabis I so agree -- how about the "other" rogue kennel club using CKC - how about ConKC.
to end confusion.

CKC , Canadian Kennel Club , have the same standards and rquirements, which are world recognized.

this pup --- holy cow what a cutey.

I do not see any GSD --- 

I do see beagly hound -- round eyes , head shape , body size and proportions.

Looks like a engaged , connected , social dog . Good health .
Probably 10 to 12 weeks based on the possible breed mix.

Looks like a perfect in like a dirty shirt sleeve companion , the kind kids had following them
from friends house to friends house when we (or i ) was a kid .

all dogs need the same training for good companions . Same house rules , same behave in social situtations .

GSd may require a different pathway in respect to early training and conditioning because you want to develop a part of them for a work or sport future .


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if your pup if purebred or not, she definitely has a Beagle puppy look to her. Those big round eyes are just precious, she's a doll! I hope to see pictures as she grows!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its pretty simple, she's not a German Shepherd, and she's not pure bred. She's very cute and as long as you're happy with her and aren't concerned with what you paid, have fun with her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes to the above --- but if you if this little pup was promoted and sold to you as a GSD , with a price to match that expectation , then you should go after them ---

you said " She is also supposed to be purebread (Mom CKC Dad AKC). Long story short, the couple we bought Meeka from won’t return calls or texts.

did you or were you promised paper work - which might have the American Kennel Club registration number on it ?

If so , then contact the AKC and find out the facts about the animal with this registration number.
Who knows -- the paperwork might belong to a dog long dead , or belonging to someone else --

I do not see any GSD in this pup -- 

they can't go byb and taking advantage of people. 

can you give any other details.


----------



## Pitty21 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a picture of her sister if it helps at all. I know i got fooled by these people and at 8 weeks it’s hard to tell the difference between her and my buddies 8 week old GSD. I’ve been completely ignored from the family that sold it to me.

What’s your opinion on her sister?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Doesn’t look gsd at all...either of them.


Op how much did you pay? And were you given paperwork?


----------



## Pitty21 (Feb 4, 2018)

Literally irrelevant at this point. Can’t find a way to get ahold of these people. No i don’t have paperwork but i also wasn’t expecting more asked for it. But nothing i can do. Literally. Kinda bummed. She’s great but not exactly what was expected


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pitty21 said:


> Literally irrelevant at this point. Can’t find a way to get ahold of these people. No i don’t have paperwork but i also wasn’t expecting more asked for it. But nothing i can do. Literally. Kinda bummed. She’s great but not exactly what was expected


Don't be bummed. Loads of people get scammed, you aren't the first and won't be the last. Good news is you have an adorable, sweet little girl who just wants to love you. I sincerely hope you afford her the opportunity. 

Training, just work with what you have. Does she like toys? Treats? Attention? Find what clicks for her and use it. I can guarantee that I have used every tool in my toolbox, and learned at every turn, to train the multitude of GSD's that have walked through my doors, so there is no one size fits all when it comes to training.


----------



## Réa538 (Mar 25, 2021)

Pitty21 said:


> Hi! First time here. So i have a “assumed” GSD pup that is “assumed” 12 weeks. She is also supposed to be purebread (Mom CKC Dad AKC). Long story short, the couple we bought Meeka from won’t return calls or texts. Not sure what is true and what’s not. And it’s had me worried. This is what worries me:
> 
> 1) Size is 11 pounds @ 12 weeks
> 2) Ears don’t even look like they’re able to stand
> ...


She definitely looks like shes mixed with something, but absolutely adorable. Also, 11 pounds at 12 weeks is pretty small for a GSD.


----------



## Plutomama (Mar 4, 2021)

Pitty21 Hey OP! Just scrolling through posts and i came across this!!! People can be the worst(the original people "parents") but your pup is cute as pie! I do actually see gsd in there, but also yes, i would guess husky, maybe rottie? And who knows what down the line. Mutts are awesome! Good mixing can make for some really good genetics if you luck out! Im curious, did you ever get her genes tested? Would be so cool to know what she is. As this is years later, i woyld love to see a pic of her now!!


----------



## RabanJr (Jul 17, 2020)

You guys do realize that this is a three year old post?


----------

